# 210 - Newer set-up



## CPCichlid (Apr 3, 2013)

I upgraded my Malawi 75 gallon to a 210 gallon about 2 months ago and could not be happier. It's been a lot more work, but only because I keep changing the layout! Here are the specs and then some pictures of the layouts starting with oldest (February to newest, today). In a couple months I will probably go back to no plants, but for now I am enjoying the color.

The 75 was primarily Mbuna. The 210 is a mix of Mbuna, Peacocks, and Haps. The tank boss is the OB Peacock and then the Apache/Sulfur Head. I may end up trading them in as they are a bit boisterous at times.

I still have the 75 gallon, but it now has Angels, GBRS, Neon Tetras, and Skirt Tetras.

I use a 30 gallon for a hospital tank.

Specs:
•	210 Gallon - 6'x24"x29"
•	240lbs Eco Complete African Cichlid "Live/Active" sand
•	Approximately 300lbs of lace rock
•	Koralia Magnum 8 Pump
•	2x Marineland C-530 Canister Filters (530GPH ea)
•	H.O.T Magnum HOB Canister (250GPH) 
•	2x300 watt heaters
•	2 Aqueon Modular LED lights + I added 4 color enhancing strips and 2 Colormax T5 HO strips

Comments welcome. Just as an FYI, I am watching the fish mix closely and will make changes as necessary...moving towards a Peacock/Hap set-up.

Pictures taken on a camera phone.

February









March









March/April









Today


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice looking tank!! It can be difficult to lay out the rock work and come up with a visually pleasing design that also provides a perfect habitat for the fish species you're keeping.

I actually prefer the look of the February layout, rock piles on the left and right with an open space in the center. I'm sure others will offer their personal opinions.


----------



## CPCichlid (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Deeda! The current setup is definitely not a natural habitat layout. However, I have noticed that some of the fish seem to like the additional hiding space the plants offer. I'll probably go back to no plants next month, again, as I have mixed feelings on all the plants.

I neglected to add my Aquaclear 110 for additional filtration on the specs.


----------



## CPCichlid (Apr 3, 2013)

I noticed the current picture looked pretty bright. I left an additional light strip on by accident. Below is a pic with similar lighting to the rest of the pictures, except, I got rid of the actinic as it made it too blue for my current tastes.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with Dee and like the February one best...but they're all very nice. Great tank. Is it possible to get a shot from the front?


----------



## CPCichlid (Apr 3, 2013)

Sure thing. The front pics are a little more difficult to take with the camera phone and we need a new lens on our camera that can capture the whole width of the tank. The phone also makes the pictures brighter than it looks IRL for some reason.



















The rock layout is off-center in this one as I wanted to see if some of the fish would prefer the open area on the left more. Some of them do. The Livingstonii and OB Peacock spend a lot of time there.


----------

